# Sony to revolutionize our lives!



## traveller (Nov 27, 2013)

Take that Canon and Nikon, Sony are about to revolutionize our lives with this! 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-25099262

And to think that people made fun of that Canon calculator mouse!


----------



## unfocused (Nov 27, 2013)

I think I speak for all old bald guys when I say I am very interested in this product.


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 27, 2013)

unfocused said:


> I think I speak for all old bald guys when I say I am very interested in this product.



As another old bald guy, I think that people would notice if I suddenly had shoulder length purple hair....

Also, we already have a ban on wearable electronics/cell phones/cameras where I work..


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 27, 2013)

You will be assimilated!


----------



## AmbientLight (Nov 27, 2013)

What I fear most is that in some societies (most likely in South East Asia were people like to blend in) such new technologies might actually be accepted as the latest craze. What if those wigs sell like crazy?


----------



## mkabi (Nov 27, 2013)

This is like something out of James Bond, or better yet Austin Powers.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Nov 27, 2013)

With any hope, I will be long dead before anything like this becomes popular.


----------



## Pi (Nov 27, 2013)

This will raise computer hacking to a new level with exciting new opportunities.


----------



## AmbientLight (Nov 27, 2013)

Pi said:


> This will raise computer hacking to a new level with exciting new opportunities.



Computer hacking may lead to hair-raising results. ;D ;D


----------



## Fleetie (Nov 27, 2013)

A smart wig? That should make Hedwig's undies damp.


Will they extend the range to merkins?


----------



## emag (Nov 27, 2013)

Yak hair, eh? Well, now........


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 27, 2013)

ERROR! Hair 2.3 is not compatible with shoes 4.12. Please update system drivers and then reboot.


----------



## eml58 (Nov 27, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> I think that people would notice if I suddenly had shoulder length purple hair....



Not if you go Live in Tokyo


----------



## RGF (Nov 28, 2013)

unfocused said:


> I think I speak for all old bald guys when I say I am very interested in this product.



Not me - definitely bald, old is matter of opinion, but I am retired.

No rug for me.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 28, 2013)

There are some research programs which have drivers wear a cap that lets you drive your car and control phone, messages, email, gps, and potentially other devices by thought.

Its happening, and the potential is huge. I'm too old to expect to be around by the time its practical, but the idea is something we have thought about for a hundred years or more.

Companies are positioning themselves to be able to take advantage of the technology with relatively simple current gadgets. Control of the playstation by thought? Its going to happen!


----------



## AmbientLight (Nov 28, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> There are some research programs which have drivers wear a cap that lets you drive your car and control phone, messages, email, gps, and potentially other devices by thought.
> 
> Its happening, and the potential is huge. I'm too old to expect to be around by the time its practical, but the idea is something we have thought about for a hundred years or more.
> 
> Companies are positioning themselves to be able to take advantage of the technology with relatively simple current gadgets. Control of the playstation by thought? Its going to happen!



Wouldn't a driver gets fined excessively for wearing such a cap, because it keeps the driver occupied with lots of things other than driving?

In many countries people do get into real trouble for actions like eating pizza, being on the phone, using SMS, writing e-mails, checking a calendar and drinking all at the same time as someone is driving. Judging from the initial reactions to Google's glasses there is quite a lot of opposition to overcome, before consumers can finally make use of integrated devices like what you describe effectively. The future may be not so bright.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 28, 2013)

AmbientLight said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > There are some research programs which have drivers wear a cap that lets you drive your car and control phone, messages, email, gps, and potentially other devices by thought.
> ...


 
Its not going to happen soon, but the basic research is underway. 

Your issues are valid ones, but its going to happen, and obviously, it will be tested and used in non critical applications first.

There are already devices like this for the handicapped that let them do simple things that they could not do before.


----------



## alexanderferdinand (Nov 28, 2013)

Aha. A whig. Not a mobile phone. Or a helmet.
Where is the news?
A few ideas, heard them before.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 28, 2013)

alexanderferdinand said:


> Aha. A whig. Not a mobile phone. Or a helmet.
> Where is the news?
> A few ideas, heard them before.


Its a patent, so it now has legal status. That's different from a idea. Dick Tracy was wearing a wrist watch phone in the 1940's comics and later upgraded to video, but it could not be patented until it could be made to work.


----------



## Vossie (Nov 28, 2013)

One would expect such news at the beginning of April....


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Nov 29, 2013)

WTH


----------



## alexanderferdinand (Nov 29, 2013)

Dear Mt. Spokane!
Didnt want to be offensive.
But I miss the news.
The implementation in a (........) is not something that pulls my shoes off.
And a thing I always find very suspicious: in the article the things it can do are repeated a little bit to often.

I lately read an article about how they could read your thoughts by an MRT- that was new, and a bit frightening.
Best wishes, and always good light
alexanderferdinand


----------



## pwp (Nov 29, 2013)

AmbientLight said:


> Wouldn't a driver gets fined excessively for wearing such a cap, because it keeps the driver occupied with lots of things other than driving?
> In many countries people do get into real trouble for actions like eating pizza, being on the phone, using SMS, writing e-mails, checking a calendar and drinking all at the same time as someone is driving.


Pretty soon we'll be able to do whatever we like while in the car...because the car will be driving itself. Quite likely within the lifetimes of those self-proclaimed old bald guys posting in this thread, we won't even be _allowed _to drive our cars. The benefits of this will be huge. We'll be mobile until we're 110+, navigation will be handled as will parking and so on. We'll be free to wear any kind of glass, Sony wig, or unforeseen enhancements and best of all, we'll be able to safely take photos out of the drivers side window in fast moving heavy traffic. Bring it on.

-pw


----------

